# Peep twisting every shot



## gjtro (Sep 22, 2008)

Sounds like top or bottom string twists are what you need to do.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## skullerud (Apr 12, 2007)

You need to use a bow press, and twist the string a half turn on the top or bottom end of you string, in the direction you want to move the peep.
Should fix your problem.
If it is an old string, that suddenly have started to do this, it's a clear sign of a worn out string that needs to be replaced 

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

My personal preference isn't to twist strings if everything is already tuned up but rather to re-position the peep itself. Note that 1/2 twist isn't going to kill your tune (and it is easier/quicker) but I personally prefer to try and address the issue directly without possibly creating other issues.


----------



## skullerud (Apr 12, 2007)

A half twist on your string will not make any difference on your tuning.
What it will do is reposition the peep, so it won't rotate.
Even 2 or 3 twists on the string will not make any noticeable difference on your tune. But it can give you a more correct draw length.


But just to clarifying it for me, how do you reposition the peep?


Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

...press limbs, remove peep. While keeping the same peep location, you rotate string strands from one side to the other until the peep is centered versus off to the side, insert peep. (Don't re-serve until the bow has been drawn/let down a few times to ensure this is where it needs to be.)


----------



## skullerud (Apr 12, 2007)

Ok. Thank you.


Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

The string needs a certain amount of twists in it so that the people will stay put. That is of course after appropriate break-in. Too many twists are points to One Direction to few twists at Point another correction..

There is no exact science for it it's a rough estimate then you play with it until it stays put. Once you get to wear the peep is no longer rotating from shot to shot, then you adjust your peep and call it done


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

If I recall correctly, most string makers prefer to have 1 to 1 1/2 twists per inch but never less than 1 per inch.


----------



## Wisdom_23 (Oct 22, 2019)

I have the professionals at the pro shop with the press adjust things like that. Lol.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Are you saying they're professionals because they have a press and charge you for the use or is there a specific barometer that you're using? There are a lot of archery shop tuners that are internet smart... likely less smart than you


----------



## JKammerdeiner (Oct 12, 2019)

I've been having the same problem with my peep. Glad I saw this thread. Thanks for all the helpful comments.


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

NC stringpuller said:


> If I recall correctly, most string makers prefer to have 1 to 1 1/2 twists per inch but never less than 1 per inch.


Correction: It is 1 twist for every 1 - 1 1/2" of string.


----------



## bryanr (Sep 30, 2015)

I just had my shop address this very problem. He pressed it, added a twist or two and problem fixed. I even asked to shoot it thru paper again just to make sure every thing was still ok. It was, problem solved.


----------



## skullerud (Apr 12, 2007)

I make strings for my self, and for sale, and I use 1.5 twist/inch when I calculate length.
If the string maker is doing a proper job, the strong should be prestreched to a point where you have no string rotation after the first 5-20 shots.
Remember that on old strings peep rotation is a sign of a worn out string, and time for new ones. No matter how they look. 

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## MattfromVT (Sep 30, 2019)

That happened to me recently too. Someone on the forum told me it meant I had a broken strand and I kind of freaked out. Took it to the bow shop, they assured me it was a common issue, and they were able to fix it in about 10 minutes. Good luck!


----------



## miles220 (Sep 4, 2018)

good info!


----------



## clintbc13 (Dec 16, 2009)

great info


----------



## ta406 (Jul 19, 2018)

tagged. great info


----------



## 1Warthog (Oct 15, 2008)

If it's an old string some stands maybe breaking under the serving.


----------



## blue bowhunter (Dec 3, 2019)

Thanks for asking this! new string fixed this on my backup bow!


----------



## bayangler (Dec 7, 2014)

tagged, thanks for the info


----------



## TurboSportTSi (Oct 28, 2019)

This is what I expected to have done...I took my bow to a pro shop today to have this very thing addressed and they re-oriented the d-loop to compensate. I did not think this was the "right" way to fix the peep - sounds like the gut feeling was right on. 

Oh well, it was worth exactly what I paid for it, but I would've preferred to have it fixed correctly. I wasn't sure if moving strands or adding a half twist was the way to go, but certainly didn't expect the d-loop adjustment to be the way to go.

I have no idea what the string age is as it is a used bow. Maybe it is time. How can one tell if a string is kaput without historical data?


----------



## Aliveandfree (Mar 28, 2019)

you might want to check your d-loop. make sure they are inline before you put your release on the d loop. If they are not this can make your peep twist really bad. If this is the case you might need to retie your d loop.


----------



## funflysteve (Dec 9, 2015)

Curious, is your peep crooked at full draw or when the bow is not drawn at all? I know mine doesn't line up perfectly at rest but once drawn it aligns as it should.


----------



## aviatorja (Jan 18, 2011)

Twist string a bit.. need bow press


----------



## djblubaugh1982 (Nov 18, 2019)

This is great Info Thank You all.


----------



## ILOutdoorsman (Dec 21, 2019)

Good read. Used to be a headache but much easier now that I have a bow press. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

